# kostenloses Online Umfrage tool gesucht



## Rodpacker (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei meine Dipl-Arbeit zu schreiben, und wie immer spät dran.
Kennt jemand von Euch nen kostenloses, handliches und relativ umfangreiches online Umfrage tool?

Webspace mit php und MySql habe ich.

PHP-Kenntnisse jedoch keine ;(.

Hab jetz echt scho den ganzen Tag gesucht und entweder falsch gesucht oder blind gewesen ;(

Ich glaube ne Sammlung von links hier würde nich nur mir helfen 

thanx a lot
cheers
rodpacker


----------



## schoko (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier PHP Script resource - Mysql Scripte Webhosting PHP Code Tutorials Webmaster Jobs 
Da sollte man eigentlich immer fündig werden 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Teh H4mst0R (4. Juli 2006)

Google mal nach "Blogger" oder schau dir einfach mal die gängigen Blogs an...
Die meisten haben auch ein Feature um ein Voting/Poll (halt ne Umfrage) einzurichten.

Außerdem könnteste so auch gleich deine Dipl.-Arbeit präsentieren.
Ich würd sagen, dass die Zeit halt knapp wurde und ich das Rad ja nicht ständig neu erfinden muss 

Es wird bestimmt auch genug fertige PHP-Skripte geben, die einem CMS (Content-Management-System) gleichkommen und auch eine Umfragefunktion enthalten.

Hier ein guter Link: Google *gg*

PS: Weniger ist manchmal mehr und je mehr man sich mit einem CMS beschäftigt, desto weniger muss man machen um an sein Ziel zu kommen.

PPS: phpkit, phpnuke, mambo, joomla, etc...
Einige sind kostenlos, einige handlich und die meisten sind sehr Umfangreich.

PPPS: Auch von mir viel Glück (manchmal ist mehr halt mehr)!


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt doch z.b. in der Tutorial-Ecke ein Umfragescript mit MySQL (Anfänger).
Ansonsten düfte sich in den vielen Postings sicherlich noch mehr finden lassen.

Aber was zum Geier soll das für ein Diplom sein, in dem ein "Umfrage Tool" gefordert wird ohne dass Du die nötigen Kenntnisse hast? :suspekt: 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Shuva (6. November 2009)

http://www.encuestafacil.de

Dieses Tool bietet unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, zur kostenlosen Onlinebefragung und -auswertung.


----------



## Shuva (6. November 2009)

Sorry es ist http://www.encuestafacil.com

das nr.1 Umfragetool in Südamerika und Spanien


----------



## Marv (11. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir nur Unipark empfehlen! Die bieten eine sehr umfangreiche software für die erstellung von online umfragen an, wobei du überhaupt keine Programmierkenntnisse brauchst und auch kein Webspace, da das Programm von denen gehostet wird. Damit kannst du auch deine Ergebnisdaten auswerten oder in ein anderes Programm, wie Excel oder SPSS, exportieren. Außerdem bieten die hilfreiche Online Tutorials und einen Pretester-Pool an, so dass du deine erstellte Umfrage von anderen usern testen lassen kannst und dann wertvolles Feedback bekommst. Zwar kostet die Lizenz 60 € für ein halbes Jahr, aber dafür bekommst du auch etwas dafür. Schau einfach mal selbst unter http://www.unipark.info


----------

